
Font editor FontLab VI is finally released - dhotson
https://www.fontlab.com/font-editor/fontlab-vi/
======
Bilters
Looks like a great update! Definitely how they re-worked the bezier approach!
There are some innovations here which I would love to see in Adobe Illustrator
as well.

~~~
dhotson
Yup, bringing tools like these for drawing better bezier curves in Illustrator
would be so so great. :)

I've started making a plugin to help visualise curvature continuity (using the
Illustrator C++ SDK). For example:
[https://i.imgur.com/4dvV4pN.png](https://i.imgur.com/4dvV4pN.png)

The problem I'm facing is I can't figure out how to make it update live as you
drag curve control points around. Currently it only updates once you let go..
:-/

